# Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponder...



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

This is beginning to be a bit much on this forum  I found this on another forum and this sums up everything on how I feel, so I feel free to post this! ETA: I wonder how many of us on this forum will check the "Like" button on this one.

A lot of you don’t need to be told this, obviously, but a lot do, as  well. As believers in Christ, it’s not our call to fight.  We may argue  to a point, yes, but our call is to lovingly instruct each other in the  ways that Christ would have us to do, not to fight over small facts. 

        (Arguing)
* Proverbs 28:25 *- A greedy man stirs up strife, but the one who trusts in the Lord will be enriched.
* 
1 Timothy 2:8 *- I desire then that in every place the men should pray, lifting holy hands without anger or quarreling;

        (Teaching)
* 2 Timothy 4:2 *- Preach the word; be ready in season and out of season; reprove, rebuke, and exhort, with complete patience and teaching. 
*
2 Timothy 2:15 *- Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. 

We should never, EVER fight among one another just to prove that we’re  right, but instead, listen to one another and humbly take their words  into consideration. Try to understand their views to see if they’re  correct in what they assume to be true about their Biblical teachings.  There are false prophets all throughout the world who try to teach us  things which are incorrect. We must ensure that not only are the words  of our fellow believers are correct, but the words which we believe  ourselves.

* 1 John 4:1 *- Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. 

Remember; people will be accountable for “every careless word they  speak”. For every fight or squabble that is started, those who  participate unlovingly and saying hateful things will always be held  accountable for it. We sin enough as it is...do we really want to be  called up for every argument we thought we were in the right for in this  world, when we were really wrong?

* Matthew 12:36-37 - *36 I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37 for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.”

God never intended for us to be an angry people. God is love, and wishes  for love among all of His people. It is our calling, first and  foremost, to love one another.

* 1 Corinthians 13:13 *- So now faith, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.
* 
1 Thessalonians 5:9* - For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ,
* 
1 Corinthians 16:14*  - Let all that you do be done in love.
* 
1 John 4:8 *- Anyone who does not love does not know God, because God is love.
* 1 John 4:19 *- We love because he first loved us.

* Leviticus 19:18* - You shall not take vengeance or bear a grudge against the sons of your own people, but you shall love your neighbor as yourself: I am the Lord.

In everything that we do, no matter how much we want to argue, we need  to stop, think, be self-controlled, and lovingly speak to each other  instead of posting whatever argument comes into our minds.

* Galatians 5:22-26* - 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. 25 If we live by the Spirit, let us also walk by the Spirit. 26 Let us not become conceited, provoking one another, envying one another.

These are the things that love IS. We need to remember these things in  every way that we conduct our lives, both on the forums and off of the  forums.

* 1 Corinthians 13:4-13* - 4 Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant 5 or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; [1] 6 it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. 7 Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.

Remember...does fighting, no matter what topic it’s over, bring anyone  to know Christ better? Or does it alienate people, and make them not  wish to listen, or participate in the conversation? I know this...I  don’t feel welcome in most of the conversations here. I do post on  occasion, but usually only because I feel as though God led me to do  so...not because I feel accepted.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Amen..such an on time message. I will examine myself by this. Sometimes it feels like people get attacked when they dont say the "In" thing..but this shouldnt be suprising. Thanks





Nice & Wavy said:


> This is beginning to be a bit much on this forum I found this on another forum and this sums up everything on how I feel, so I feel free to post this!
> 
> A lot of you don’t need to be told this, obviously, but a lot do, as well. As believers in Christ, it’s not our call to fight. We may argue to a point, yes, but our call is to lovingly instruct each other in the ways that Christ would have us to do, not to fight over small facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

^^Some Christian are so 'thin skinned', combative, easily offended etc., etc.,  (I have my sheild to quench those fiery darts) you can barely make a comment before someone thinks that it's a personal attack against them ...there are no grey areas we shouldn't be operating on emotions how we 'feel' we should be speaking the same as our Father again the same as...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Alicialynn86 said:


> Amen..such an on time message. *I will examine myself by this*. Sometimes it feels like people get attacked when they dont say the "In" thing..but this shouldnt be suprising. Thanks


I am as well....


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Timely Word, thank you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Some Christian are so 'thin skinned', combative, easily offended etc., etc.,  (I have my sheild to quench those fiery darts) you can barely make a comment before someone thinks that it's a personal attack against them ...there are no grey areas we shouldn't be operating on emotions how we 'feel' we should be speaking the same as our Father again the same as...


We don't realize that many people are struggling with this and so their protective shield go up.  When we become mature in the things of Christ, we should see it for what it is (but not always....I could e-slap many sometimes...you know, in my mind) but, I'M LEARNING and am always GROWING in the things of Christ, so that I can become blameless before HIM, which is my ultimate goal for when I meet Him face to face.  I want to hear "well done, though good and faithful servant!"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> Timely Word, thank you


Thank you, sis...you keep me grounded...you know, in my mind


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

^^^  I just love you.... Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> ^^^  I just love you.... Amein~


I love you too!!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks N&W for this post. Sometimes I forget that when I argue that its not good at all.  I'll definitely remember to keep us all in prayer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



makeupgirl said:


> Thanks N&W for this post. *Sometimes I forget that when I argue that its not good at all.*  I'll definitely remember to keep us all in prayer.


Girl, you are not alone @ the bolded...this goes for me too!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Nice and Wavy, what about those who are passive aggressive?  They pretend to say nice and Holy things, But really they are being spiteful and unGodly in a subtle way. What does the Word say about that?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Nice and Wavy, what about those who are passive aggressive?  They pretend to say nice and Holy things, But really they are being spiteful and unGodly in a subtle way. What does the Word say about that?


If you noticed, nathansgirl, I put this thread out there for ALL Christians on this forum, and for those who are not members who will read it.  If there is someone who is passive aggressive, let the Holy Spirit...who searches the hearts, speak to them about it so that we are not blamed for "judging" another person.  Either way it goes, the one who is passive aggressive and the one who calls out the passive aggressive is wrong.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Nice and Wavy, what about those who are passive aggressive? They pretend to say nice and Holy things, But really they are being spiteful and unGodly in a subtle way. What does the Word say about that?


 
I have to agree with this. Some of the comments in the random thoughts thread and others were ungodly.

If we are going to deal and confront issues lets cover all bases. If not this is where the hypocrisy comes into play.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



PinkPebbles said:


> I have to agree with this. Some of the comments in the random thoughts thread and others were ungodly.
> 
> If we are going to deal and confront issues lets cover all bases. If not this is where the hypocrisy comes into play.


I thought this whole thread covers what you are sharing in this post.  The Holy Spirit should be the One to deal with and cover all the bases.  When key words like: hypocrisy, ungodly, etc. comes into posts...it becomes a judgment against posters, whether we believe it or not, we begin to do the very thing we don't like in others.

We must remember that there are people who need Jesus who are watching ALL OF US on this forum.  We must care about them because if we fail to minister to them in every way, we will be held accountable...ALL OF US!

The bible tells us that as believers in Jesus, we are Ministers of Reconciliation...to reconcile a person(s) to God.  We must watch and pray that WE don't fall into temptation, which can easily be done in a moment...in a twinkling of an eye.  

All of US have sinned and fall short of the Glory of God.

_*"Come now, and let US reason together," Says the LORD, "Though your sins  are as scarlet, They will be as white as snow; Though they are red like  crimson, They will be like wool." *_ Isaiah 1: 18


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> *I thought this whole thread covers what you are sharing in this post. *The Holy Spirit should be the One to deal with and cover all the bases. When key words like: hypocrisy, ungodly, etc. comes into posts...it becomes a judgment against posters, whether we believe it or not, we begin to do the very thing we don't like in others.
> 
> We must remember that there are people who need Jesus who are watching ALL OF US on this forum. We must care about them because if we fail to minister to them in every way, we will be held accountable...ALL OF US!
> 
> ...


 
Ok, thank you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



PinkPebbles said:


> Ok, thank you.


You are more than welcome, sis


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Putting the word Christians into quotations is judgmental as well. 

And no, calling out the passive aggressiveness is not wrong. Doesn't the Word say we should bring this to our brother's attention when he does something wrong or offensive?

I think there can be healthy discussion about these issues. But you have too many people who just want to put a wall up and not delve deeper. Then they accuse someone of arguing. It's a message board. When one person writes something, the other person responds. That's not arguing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Putting the word Christians into quotations is judgmental as well.
> 
> And no, calling out the passive aggressiveness is not wrong. Doesn't the Word say we should bring this to our brother's attention when he does something wrong or offensive?
> 
> I think there can be healthy discussion about these issues. But you have too many people who just want to put a wall up and not delve deeper. Then they accuse someone of arguing. It's a message board. When one person writes something, the other person responds. That's not arguing.


..ok, nathansgirl.  If you choose to stay in a state of argument, then by all means continue to do so.  However, many of us who are "Christians" on this forum are looking within ourselves and realizing that change is what is needed, so that Jesus can get the Glory out of any situation that arises, whether here on this forum or in our own homes.

As I stated before and will do it again in this post...there are MANY people that are watching us, so they will have their own interpretation about what it really means to be a believer in Jesus by the way we act...either we will RESPOND to this or REACT to it....I choose to RESPOND, nathansgirl...what will you do?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> ..ok, nathansgirl.  If you choose to stay in a state of argument, then by all means continue to do so.  However, many of us who are "Christians" on this forum are looking within ourselves and realizing that change is what is needed, so that Jesus can get the Glory out of any situation that arises, whether here on this forum or in our own homes.
> 
> As I stated before and will do it again in this post...there are MANY people that are watching us, so they will have their own interpretation about what it really means to be a believer in Jesus by the way we act...either we will RESPOND to this or REACT to it....I choose to RESPOND, nathansgirl...what will you do?



I'm responding because I want them to see a non-hypocritical Christian view.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm responding because I want them to see a non-hypocritical Christian view.


...oh, ok...whatever you say, nathansgirl.  ETA: They will see....for sure!


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

And it starts with you.... 



nathansgirl1908 said:


> *I'm responding because I want them to see *a non-hypocritical Christian view.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> And it starts with you....



And it continues with you and Nice&Wavy and on down the list.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> ...oh, ok...whatever you say, nathansgirl.  ETA: They will see....for sure!



They already see through you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> They already see through you.


Yes they do....praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> And it continues with you and Nice&Wavy and on down the list.


Yup, your name is right along side of mine


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I agree with you completely.

But, whatever is on your heart to say, I encourage you to say it. What is really bothering you? I don't know you but I don't think the jabs that you're dropping here and there at everyone (it seems) in the Forum is about about any one thread.  I know Abba Father knows what's really up. I have no aught whatsoever in my heart for you and anyone here. You're not offending me with your comments. Neither am I hurt by your words.

If you see me laugh and take offense, tell me. I'm not made of stone. I have a personality and a sense of humour some may not get. But it's never to hurt anyone deliberately.

Come on, nathansgirl, what's up? I'm here...I'm listening. 



nathansgirl1908 said:


> And it continues with you and Nice&Wavy and on down the list.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I will say I'm not the most bible thumping one but I do know that others who you may never know look at your and decide if they want to follow God.At times we need to leave will enough alone.Like getting that last word in is going to do what I mean really.Going hard on a website is going to make you appear better to who really? To me it makes you look sorta sad but that's just my thought.I joined this site paid my 6.50 only bc of the one and only the baddest lady on the planet to me esp with those loving words and smileys Shimmie.If it were for her I would have never paid.

We are to be a unified force.I can correlate this a bit with the black race.As long as we are divined we will continue to live a dream deferred..that applies to christian's bc if we are to unify all the nonsense that is going around could be stopped..but we want to keep up foolishness and make ourselves appear holy..our righteousness is filthy rags to God...Ok Im done.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



GoddessMaker said:


> I will say I'm not the most bible thumping one but I do know that others who you may never know look at your and decide if they want to follow God.At times we need to leave will enough alone.Like getting that last word in is going to do what I mean really.Going hard on a website is going to make you appear better to who really? To me it makes you look sorta sad but that's just my thought.I joined this site paid my 6.50 only bc of the one and only the baddest lady on the planet to me esp with those loving words and smileys @Shimmie.If it were for her I would have never paid.
> 
> We are to be a unified force.I can correlate this a bit with the black race.As long as we are divined we will continue to live a dream deferred..that applies to christian's bc if we are to unify all the nonsense that is going around could be stopped..but we want to keep up foolishness and make ourselves appear holy..our righteousness is filthy rags to God...Ok Im done.


Thank you so much for your post.  I take every word and ponder it upon my heart!

Much love....


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> I agree with you completely.
> 
> But, whatever is on your heart to say, I encourage you to say it. What is really bothering you? I don't know you but I don't think the jabs that you're dropping here and there at everyone (it seems) in the Forum is about about any one thread.  I know Abba Father knows what's really up. I have no aught whatsoever in my heart for you and anyone here. You're not offending me with your comments. Neither am I hurt by your words.
> 
> ...



I've already stated the problems I have with some things being said on this forum.  We all know the Word. We all know what sin looks like. But it seems that some really like to sit on their high spiritual horse to the extent that they are no longer any earthly good.  And it gets very old when thoughts to the contrary are categorized as something deeper and an inner pain. Um no. I just don't like what you have to say. Period. I don't like the sneaky jabs being taken in the name of Jesus.  There are some extremely insincere people here who punctuate their posts with feel good words and they are fooling people.   There's much more to being Godly and showing it than using sweet words all the time. And it's also frightening how many people look to certain people around here for spiritual guidance as if they can't seek it on their own by cultivating a real relationship with God.  That's my issue. And unlike some people I have never minced words or covered my true feelings with "bless your hearts" and "sweeties."


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Ladies - I'm sorry but there is some truth in nathengirls post. None of us are perfect but if we can't admit our faults and see our errors then we will never be unified.

Disclaimer: I'm not talking about everyone, but I would be a liar to say that everyone is sincere and will admit their faults. 

My season has ended on LHCF. I wish you ladies well. 

Be Blessed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies - I'm sorry but there is some truth in nathengirls post. None of us are perfect but if we can't admit our faults and see our errors then we will never be unified.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not talking about everyone, but I would be a liar to say that everyone is sincere and will admit their faults.
> 
> ...


Take care.

However, before you go...have I not started this thread with saying: WE, US, OUR?  WE ALL need to get it together in our lives...none of us are perfect...no not one.  I agreed that it will start with me.  I shared much on this forum about myself, yet...that seems to not be enough for some people.  So, I have to say that if people are not willing to change themselves, then maybe moving on is what is needed.


----------



## aribell (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I believe this forum has and continues to do a lot of good for a lot of people, myself included.  I think that because of the medium, we can lose sight of the fact that you have to take time to know people and where they are coming from.  As people stick around longer they become known and their perspective is understood better.  I think there's danger all around in coming to conclusions about people that you really don't know outside of isolated posts on the internet.  We all probably know what it feels like to be wholly misunderstood or mischaracterized by someone; so we probably ought to keep that in mind when thinking about and responding to others since we could be doing the same to them.  Equally risky is viewing people through stereotypical lenses and responding to the stereotype rather than to the person. It actually takes effort to understand one another truly.  Love puts in the effort.  

Jesus made things so simple:  Treat others as you would be treated.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



nicola.kirwan said:


> I believe this forum has and continues to do a lot of good for a lot of people, myself included.  I think that because of the medium, we can lose sight of the fact that you have to take time to know people and where they are coming from.  As people stick around longer they become known and their perspective is understood better.  I think there's danger all around in coming to conclusions about people that you really don't know outside of isolated posts on the internet.  We all probably know what it feels like to be wholly misunderstood or mischaracterized by someone; so we probably ought to keep that in mind when thinking about and responding to others since we could be doing the same to them.  Equally risky is viewing people through stereotypical lenses and responding to the stereotype rather than to the person. It actually takes effort to understand one another truly.  Love puts in the effort.
> 
> Jesus made things so simple:  Treat others as you would be treated.


Thank you for your post...I'm continually learning and desiring to change.  Blessings, always....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Thanks for starting this thread. It is good that we can acknowledge our wrongs and get them right. Instructing in love according, to the Word of God is so important.  And thanks for reminding us that we will give an account for every careless word. 

24 And the Lord’s servant must not be quarrelsome but kind to everyone, able to teach, patiently enduring evil,  25 correcting his opponents with gentleness. God may perhaps grant them repentance leading to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, after being captured by him to do his will. 2 Timothy 2:25

*We still have to use balance, we are NOT to stop speaking and teaching His word to appease those in opposition, but remember to do it in LOVE that some may be saved, snatched out of the fire, and the snare of the enemy.*

Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called the Sons of God. Matthew 5:9

Preach the word; be ready in season and out of season; reprove, rebuke, and exhort, with complete patience and teaching. 2 Timothy 4:2


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Health&hair28 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post.  I am blessed by your words and will hold them near to my heart and remind myself daily that I need to be more like Christ than ever before!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Nice & Wavy ... 

All I can add to this thread is thank God for your heart of love for ALL, not some, but for all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> @Nice&Wavy ...
> 
> All I can add to this thread is thank God for your heart of love.


Shimmie, I thank God for you, and all of the ladies on this Christianity Forum.  I am constantly reminded that we will all be in Heaven one day, sliding down those streets of gold, rejoicing with the angels and being with Jesus for eternity.  That is what gets me through...that's why I continue to come here.  I may not be perfect, but I'm trying to be all that I can be as a believer along side my Sisters in Christ.  This walk isn't easy...ministry can be so much sometimes, but I wouldn't change it for anything.

I appreciate your love and care for me...God has placed you here for such a time as this!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, I thank God for you, and all of the ladies on this Christianity Forum.  I am constantly reminded that we will all be in Heaven one day, sliding down those streets of gold, rejoicing with the angels and being with Jesus for eternity.  That is what gets me through...that's why I continue to come here.  I may not be perfect, but I'm trying to be all that I can be as a believer along side my Sisters in Christ.  This walk isn't easy...ministry can be so much sometimes, but I wouldn't change it for anything.
> 
> I appreciate your love and care for me...God has placed you here for such a time as this!



You've always been my Mentor here and outside of here.   I get carried away, yet God always knows how/when to pull me back in and set me straight.   

I'm not even trying to be perfect, but I know perfection in the making when I see it.    I see this in you and so very many others here and 'here' beyond this forum.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> You've always been my Mentor here and outside of here.   I get carried away, yet God always knows how/when to pull me back in and set me straight.
> 
> I'm not even trying to be perfect, but I know perfection in the making when I see it.    I see this in you and so very many others here and 'here' beyond this forum.


Thank you, sis....with all my heart...thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis....with all my heart...thank you



You're humble; humble and upfront.   I've always seen this in you and I've always learned from this jewel of your character.

And I'm making it clear that I'm not placing you on a pedestal; you deserve better than that.  Pedestals are made of marble and marbles are stone cold and hard to keep ones balance upon.    Your knees and face are to the earth, humble before God to use and to change you accordingly for His glory.

It takes a lot to start a thread like this.   The darts and arrows are inevitable.   Yet I've witnessed time and again, the love that you gave back to each one instead.  

To God be the Glory... forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> You're humble; humble and upfront.   I've always seen this in you and I've always learned from this jewel of your character.
> 
> And I'm making it clear that I'm not placing you on a pedestal; you deserve better than that.  Pedestals are made of marble and marbles are stone cold and hard to keep ones balance upon.    Your knees and face are to the earth, humble before God to use and to change you accordingly for His glory.
> 
> ...



I just want the Lord to be glorified...and souls who don't know Him to be saved.......that is my heart.

Love you, sis


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I just want the Lord to be glorified...and
> 
> *souls who don't know Him to be saved.......that is my heart.*
> Love you, sis



I know... ' your heart'.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Nice&Wavy

I just wanted to encourage you with some scriptures. I know that you started this thread to be a peacemaker and God bless you for that. Do not let anything stop you from being and doing what God has called you to do. 

“Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 5

For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong. 2 Cor 12:10

Indeed, all who desire to live a godly life in Christ Jesus will be persecuted,
2 Timothy 3:12

Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or danger, or sword? As it is written, “For your sake we are being killed all the day long;
we are regarded as sheep to be slaughtered.”
*No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us*. For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels nor rulers, nor things present nor things to come, nor powers, nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 8:35-39


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Nice&Wavy, no one can overcome a disciple of Jesus ...each disciple that walked with Jesus had their own personality, their own purpose, according to God's will. He made them all different for a reason.  You will always be triumphant, in all that you do, because of your humble heart and desire to please God. 

PinkPebbles, take care. I hope you didn't leave out of anger toward anyone. If you're reading, do know you will be missed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Health&hair28 said:


> @Nice&Wavy
> 
> I just wanted to encourage you with some scriptures. I know that you started this thread to be a peacemaker and God bless you for that. Do not let anything stop you from being and doing what God has called you to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for encouraging me in the Lord.  It is not by accident that the Lord placed you on this forum.  Your gift of encouragment is shown and it's an honor to be alongside of you in ministry here on LHCF!

Romans 8: 35-39 has brought me through so much in the last 24 years....thank you for sharing it tonight, for once again I am reminded that I am loved by God, Our Father!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> @Nice&Wavy, no one can overcome a disciple of Jesus ...each disciple that walked with Jesus had their own personality, their own purpose, according to God's will. He made them all different for a reason.  You will always be triumphant, in all that you do, because of your humble heart and desire to please God.
> 
> @PinkPebbles, take care. I hope you didn't leave out of anger toward anyone. If you're reading, do know you will be missed.


  Laela,  Words cannot express my love for you, my sister.  You are so caring...for ALL of us on this forum.  Thank you for always be the calm one when the storm is causing the boat to rock


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

 

Look at God....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> Look at God....


I see Him...yes I do!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



GoddessMaker said:


> I will say I'm not the most bible thumping one but I do know that others who you may never know look at your and decide if they want to follow God.At times we need to leave will enough alone.Like getting that last word in is going to do what I mean really.Going hard on a website is going to make you appear better to who really? To me it makes you look sorta sad but that's just my thought.I joined this site paid my 6.50 only bc of the one and only the baddest lady on the planet to me esp with those loving words and smileys Shimmie.If it were for her I would have never paid.
> 
> We are to be a unified force.I can correlate this a bit with the black race.As long as we are divined we will continue to live a dream deferred..that applies to christian's bc if we are to unify all the nonsense that is going around could be stopped..but we want to keep up foolishness and make ourselves appear holy..our righteousness is filthy rags to God...Ok Im done.



   I just read this as I took time to read this thread through.    

I'm far from perfect and the first to admit it.    I know  I am one who needs much in changing which is a good and even more Godly to do.   

If for no one else, I have to do better... for you, GoddessMaker.  

Each day that I am blessed to see your presence in this forum, I see the beauty of life and love in you.   You are growing far beyond and above the hurt and the pain which no longer pierces your joy.  The power of the pain is over and the only presence is the beauty of you, heart, body and soul.  

Pray that I never fail God and pray also that I never fail you.

Little sister of life and love... a treasured jewel you are; always have been, always will be, a treasured jewel in the heart of God our Father and in those who will always love you.

You are love...


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

.............................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

AMEN yes and Amen I totally agree love NEVER gives up!!!




nicola.kirwan said:


> I believe this forum has and continues to do a lot of good for a lot of people, myself included. I think that because of the medium, we can lose sight of the fact that you have to take time to know people and where they are coming from. As people stick around longer they become known and their perspective is understood better. I think there's danger all around in coming to conclusions about people that you really don't know outside of isolated posts on the internet. We all probably know what it feels like to be wholly misunderstood or mischaracterized by someone; so we probably ought to keep that in mind when thinking about and responding to others since we could be doing the same to them. Equally risky is viewing people through stereotypical lenses and responding to the stereotype rather than to the person. It actually takes effort to understand one another truly. Love puts in the effort.
> 
> Jesus made things so simple: Treat others as you would be treated.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

This morning I was feeling kind of down I rarely feel that way but anyway as I began reading ALL the posts even the ones that weren't so nice it actually made me laugh and lifted my spirits your responses were unwavering in the faith and gave me the spiritual oomph that I needed this morning..

God bless you all


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I know im late but   but I have to be careful to not be so quick to read someone's statement in the wrong way. Also to remember that we dont talk physically so they way we read each others posts may be  in the wrong tone and thats how alot of misunderstandings come as well...but I enjoy the Christians Forum, I have learned alot in being here as well...and I do see some women who have a sincere desire for God. though I dont know some of yall personally, its like my spirit connects with some of yall and I can sense the sincerity...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been truly blessed by the words and posts by Shimmie Nice&wavy GoddessMaker Laela Health&hair28 Nymphe and others.
> 
> I have not read this whole thread yet, but I wanted to say that I have learnt a lot from this forum and I  enjoy visiting.  Also GoddessMaker your avatar photo is absolutely gorgeous! Your make-up is beautifully done too.



Jynlnd13, if I've never expressed this before, I'm making it clear now.   I am humbled by your testimony of life.   Your heart bleeds the love of God with each post that you've shared.    You've poured your very soul into this forum, and there is absolutely no way that anyone can deny that you have a love and a heart for God that only wants to please Him and to have more of Him.  

I can only imagine where you are each day, as you sit before a lit screen and the sounds of your keyboard, sharing your love for God.  Perhaps your love is pouring through the texts of your phone to share your heart here.  I don't know, yet I do know that instead of bitterness, you've flowed in love in spite of the challenges you face.

I dare anyone to come against you in this life.   For they know not the very heart of you.  

You've been healing others from a heart that is so true.   Don't ever doubt the love of who you are, nor the love and healing that you give to others, for you indeed are 'Love'.  

_Shimmie...._


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Alicialynn86 said:


> I know im late but   but I have to be careful to not be so quick to read someone's statement in the wrong way.
> 
> * Also to remember that we dont talk physically so they way we read each others posts may be  in the wrong tone and thats how alot of misunderstandings come as well...but I enjoy the Christians Forum, *
> 
> I have learned alot in being here as well...and I do see some women who have a sincere desire for God. though I dont know some of yall personally, its like my spirit connects with some of yall and I can sense the sincerity...



Often I've considered responding via YouTube just to give readers a visual of what I'm sharing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been truly blessed by the words and posts by @Shimmie @Nice&wavy @GoddessMaker @Laela  @Health&hair28 @Nymphe and others.
> 
> I have not read this whole thread yet, but I wanted to say that I have learnt a lot from this forum and I  enjoy visiting.  Also @GoddessMaker your avatar photo is absolutely gorgeous! Your make-up is beautifully done too.


Jynind13...thank you for your kind words.  I appreciate you reading this thread and sharing your heart.  May you have a wonderful day today...God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This morning I was feeling kind of down I rarely feel that way but anyway as I began reading ALL the posts even the ones that weren't so nice it actually made me laugh and lifted my spirits your responses were unwavering in the faith and gave me the spiritual oomph that I needed this morning..
> 
> God bless you all


Let the morning bring word...of His unfailing love!!!!

I'm blessed to know that you have been lifted up and that you are feeling refreshed today.  God bless you too, sis!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Alicialynn86 said:


> I know im late but   but I have to be careful to not be so quick to read someone's statement in the wrong way. Also to remember that we dont talk physically so they way we read each others posts may be  in the wrong tone and thats how alot of misunderstandings come as well...but I enjoy the Christians Forum, I have learned alot in being here as well...and I do see some women who have a sincere desire for God. though I dont know some of yall personally, its like my spirit connects with some of yall and I can sense the sincerity...


Glad you came and shared your heart!  You are a blessing and I'm glad you are here.  Blessings, always....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> @Jynlnd13, if I've never expressed this before, I'm making it clear now.   I am humbled by your testimony of life.   Your heart bleeds the love of God with each post that you've shared.    You've poured your very soul into this forum, and there is absolutely no way that anyone can deny that you have a love and a heart for God that only wants to please Him and to have more of Him.
> 
> _*I can only imagine where you are each day, as you sit before a lit screen and the sounds of your keyboard, sharing your love for God.  Perhaps your love is pouring through the texts of your phone to share your heart here.  I don't know, yet I do know that instead of bitterness, you've flowed in love in spite of the challenges you face.*_
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Shimmie...as always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> Often I've considered responding via YouTube just to give readers a visual of what I'm sharing.


That would be wonderful, Shimmie...even if its just your voice, with nice backgrounds and scripture verses


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> That would be wonderful, Shimmie...even if its just your voice, with nice backgrounds and scripture verses



Sis, I've thought about doing this so many times.  I've even wondered if my webcam could tape me as I'm typing.   I haven't utilized it yet.  

I dunno' *shrugs*.   Some posts need to have a visual one on one with post's responses.


----------



## MonPetite (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I have long avoided posting with regularity in this forum, due to many of things already gracefully addressed in this thread. 

I hope this thread continues to be well-received and pray that God gives us (ALL) the grace, discernment, and the strength to be honest with OURSELVES first (to pull the plank from our own eyes) so we can (continue) to share true, godly sisterhood with one another.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> Sis, I've thought about doing this so many times.  I've even wondered if my webcam could tape me as I'm typing.   I haven't utilized it yet.
> 
> I dunno' *shrugs*.   Some posts need to have a visual one on one with post's responses.


I would LOVE it and I'm sure others would as well...you are getting me excited!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



LittleGoldenLamb said:


> I have long avoided posting with regularity in this forum, due to many of things already gracefully addressed in this thread.
> 
> I hope this thread continues to be well-received and pray that God gives us (ALL) the grace, discernment, and the strength to be honest with OURSELVES first (to pull the plank from our own eyes) so we can (continue) to share true, godly sisterhood with one another.


Thank you, LittleGoldenLamb...I so appreciate that you came in to share your heart.  You are so right...WE ALL need each other!

Blessings, sis...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I agree with some of the things discussed in this thread and wholeheartedly respect it.  And I'll admit and have admitted before, i'm guilty for lashing out in anger sometimes when someone has offended me.  Of course, that's human nature, first line of our natural being.  However, what I cannot stand is when someone calls someone out or speak about respect or being judgmental or condescending and they are the main ones not respecting anyone, constantly arguing or baiting someone into an argument, or even not accepting responsiblity for their own actions.  This actually boils by blood and yes I prayed earlier to the Lord about this.  I had to wait until I was finished a project I was working on here at work before responding to avoid possible blood pressure issues.  I don't like being called judgmental or anything related to that because I have chosen to give scripture to back up my posts or because I don't agree with their individual posts or because I asked a simple question.  That's not cool and there have a been times where my own mother has to tell me to take a break from the thread because she sees me get upset.  One thing I know how to do as an adult is pic and chose which battles to fight.  I'm not a confrontation person and just as I am in person and on any forums that I go on, if someone upsets me, they have to push me to a limit of no return in order for me to confront them with fire.  Other than that I just try to ignore but sometimes it's not easy to do.  As I always tell people, you never know how the other person who you are attacking is capable of.  I'm not scared to admit, I am bipolar and sometimes I have no idea what is going to trigger an episode.  This is another reason why I have to pick and chose my battles.  

Not trying to cause anymore negativity to the thread but I wanted to express how I have been feeling lately when coming into the Christian forums.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



makeupgirl said:


> I agree with some of the things discussed in this thread and wholeheartedly respect it.  And I'll admit and have admitted before, i'm guilty for lashing out in anger sometimes when someone has offended me.  Of course, that's human nature, first line of our natural being.  However, what I cannot stand is when someone calls someone out or speak about respect or being judgmental or condescending and they are the main ones not respecting anyone, constantly arguing or baiting someone into an argument, or even not accepting responsiblity for their own actions.  This actually boils by blood and yes I prayed earlier to the Lord about this.  I had to wait until I was finished a project I was working on here at work before responding to avoid possible blood pressure issues.  I don't like being called judgmental or anything related to that because I have chosen to give scripture to back up my posts or because I don't agree with their individual posts or because I asked a simple question.  That's not cool and there have a been times where my own mother has to tell me to take a break from the thread because she sees me get upset.  One thing I know how to do as an adult is pic and chose which battles to fight.  I'm not a confrontation person and just as I am in person and on any forums that I go on, if someone upsets me, they have to push me to a limit of no return in order for me to confront them with fire.  Other than that I just try to ignore but sometimes it's not easy to do.  As I always tell people, you never know how the other person who you are attacking is capable of.  I'm not scared to admit, I am bipolar and sometimes I have no idea what is going to trigger an episode.  This is another reason why I have to pick and chose my battles.
> 
> Not trying to cause anymore negativity to the thread but I wanted to express how I have been feeling lately when coming into the Christian forums.


I appreciate your honesty and for you being forthright about how you feel.  It's important for us ALL to share what is really on our hearts to one another.  The bible says for us to "confess our sins to one another that we may be healed."  I praise God for you because you choose to have an open heart.  That's something that is needed in the body of Christ.

As we ponder upon ALL the words that have been spoken in this thread in the last two days, the one thing that I see is that we ALL like to talk and we have so much to say.  This goes to show that we should have that same passion to share the Gospel and lead people that don't know Christ, to the foot of the cross.

May you continue to be a vehicle in which God uses for His glory...at the end of the day...its not about us, but about HIM!!!

Love you, sis....blessings, always!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Precious Wavy:  I posted this for makeupgirl in the other thread.  I hope it blesses her.  
----------

When I first joined this forum, I literally thought that it was a Christian forum totally; mainly because it had a Christian Forum and also because so many of the 'siggy's had scripture in them.   

WELP !     



I bet you can't guess what happen?   C'mon, take a good shot at it.   

I'll give you a few moments to figure it out....   I'll finished my  in the meantime.  

Did you figure it out yet?   

Well, one day I said 'Jesus'  and outta' no where 

  

My reaction was  

Well, one day I prayed for a member and the OT forum had an earthquake. 

Then me and my little 'fast' self, started back at them   

After a few months, I started each post like this:   and   I was only doing what I knew to do for those who were in need.   Then I had to end each post like this.    

I was like Nehemiah tool in one hand  and a weapon in the other  

Then when I came over here to the Christian Forum some would follow me and start stuff with me oke:  and then _'what had happened was...."  _ 

So, Hey Loved One.... Yes you, makeupgirl,  I shared this to make you smile and to let you know that firsthand I understand what you've gone through.

However, you loved one, are more than a conquerer through Jesus Christ who lives on the inside of beautiful you.  In all these things, you have been given God's victory.   And you will always be victorious for the annointing is in you and upon you... in Jesus' Name.   

Love forever, makeupgirl  ... Love forever


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy:  I posted this for @makeupgirl in the other thread.  I hope it blesses her.
> ----------
> 
> When I first joined this forum, I literally thought that it was a Christian forum totally; mainly because it had a Christian Forum and also because so many of the 'siggy's had scripture in them.
> ...


I just saw the other thread and I will respond here just as I did there:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I just saw the other thread and I will respond here just as I did there:



Sis, how many times have you come to my rescue.... or someone elses'

You and pebbles were the only two that I listened to.   And Pebs will tell you that I submitted myself to her and to God to behave accordingly.   The two of you became my mentors and kept me in check.   Couldn't leave me alone for a hot minute...



:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> Sis, how many times have you come to my rescue.... or someone elses'
> 
> You and @pebbles were the only two that I listened to.   And Pebs will tell you that I submitted myself to her and to God to behave accordingly.   The two of you became my mentors and kept me in check.   Couldn't leave me alone for a hot minute...
> 
> ...


....girl, you and Pebbles both keep me in check.  I miss her and need to call her up to see how she is doing.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> ....girl, you and Pebbles both keep me in check.  I miss her and need to call her up to see how she is doing.



Me too, miss her much...


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

.......................................


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

@Jynlynd13 ..that was a beautiful post..full of Love.... Thankfully, it's the first one I read when I logged in. 

God is faithful to those faithful to Him. Shimmie, you and all the Women of God here who love Him with that passion are always in Good Hands!!! Love never gives up..caves in or quits. God bless and keep you as your recover, chica.


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Ooo yeah...where is *Pebbles*?   I haven't 'seen' her since 2010.. lol



Shimmie said:


> You and pebbles were the only two that I listened to.   And Pebs will tell you that I submitted myself to her and to God to behave accordingly.   The two of you became my mentors and kept me in check.   Couldn't leave me alone for a hot minute...
> 
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> Shimmie, thank-you so very much for your kind words and encouragement. You always have the right things to say. I do love God SO much, he has truly blessed me and continues to bless me, I am so grateful. I want to please him so, I don't want to disappoint him.  I want to spread the gospel for him and bring people to him too
> 
> Right now I spend my time laying in my hospital bed, typing away on my little EVO screen  God is love, and his love flows through me. His spirit of love and strength keeps me strong. Your words are so calming, and pure from the heart, I'm not sure what to say.
> I feel like some previous, not so kind post were kind of aimed at you, and it hurt me to know that people can take kindness the wrong way. To me you've always been kind and uplifting. I pity those who feel otherwise. I'm not saying none of us have never gotten out of line over here, but there comes a time when we need to look at ourselves and not point fingers.
> ...



I read your post when I was on the train this morning and I've been crying ever since.  Each time I would read your posts, it just seemed as if you writing from a 'different' place other than home.     

Jynlnd, you will never be alone in this 'challenge'.   You are surrounded by even more love and prayers than ever before.   God is gathering a host of 'new friends' and family in your life who are going to keep you covered and protected. 

I gather you into my heart as my 'Little Sister', where prayers and love will surround you continously.  

The holidays are coming and we're just gonna' have to celebrate the beauty of your life and your future.  God has so many plans for you.    Please know that this 'health challenge' is not of Him.   

*God did not bring this upon you; * it not a punishment of any kind.   It's simply hormones that fell out of balance and nothing more.   Dispel all thoughts, otherwise, for it is only coincidental and God is not one of coincidences. He is always, on point.  

*Upon the Cross*, Jesus balanced it all and sealed it with His Blood of purity; therefore you are pure and you have been made whole.   Beautiful and Precious, Jynlnd ... you have been made whole and whole you shall see and be.  

As for the posts that I 'encounter', I'm not innocent.   I tend to 'stir' things up, yet it is without intention or ill will; I don't like hurting anyone.   God always has me in check and knows how to pull me back in.   My heart goes out to anyone whom I have offended; it was never intentional.  

We're just gonna focus on getting you up and out of that hospital bed and get you dancing.  I've already promised  Laela and Nice & Wavy a new pair of Ballet slippers, the geniune kind... , I'm getting a pair for you too for when you're ready to dance.  :reddancer: 

Your body is healed ... in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> Ooo yeah...where is *Pebbles*?   I haven't 'seen' her since 2010.. lol



We're going to call her...


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

........................


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> R
> 
> Aww, I didn't mean for my post to make you cry  everything I said is true though. Thank-you I can defiantly feel the love that is surrounding me
> I do look up to you ask a big sister. My family and I do not claim this dis-ease and we know it is not of God, nor did he place this on me, this is an attack from satan and we rebuke it in Christ Jesus name. And I claim it, I am healed by the stripes of Jesus! I am a dancer myself, and will dance again, and I will dance for the Lord.
> ...



:reddancer: giving Glory unto God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> @Shimmie, thank-you so very much for your kind words and encouragement. You always have the right things to say. I do love God SO much, he has truly blessed me and continues to bless me, I am so grateful. I want to please him so, I don't want to disappoint him.  I want to spread the gospel for him and bring people to him too
> 
> Right now I spend my time laying in my hospital bed, typing away on my little EVO screen  God is love, and his love flows through me. His spirit of love and strength keeps me strong. Your words are so calming, and pure from the heart, I'm not sure what to say.
> I feel like some previous, not so kind post were kind of aimed at you, and it hurt me to know that people can take kindness the wrong way. To me you've always been kind and uplifting. I pity those who feel otherwise. I'm not saying none of us have never gotten out of line over here, but there comes a time when we need to look at ourselves and not point fingers.
> ...


Shimmie is right, you are truly a beautiful person.  What satan meant for evil in your life, God is bringing it to the good because you are ministering to many by your posts, yes...even from your hospital bed!

But...GOD!  He will not keep you in this state, but for His Glory, will He use this time to show the world that greater is He in you than he that is in the world!

Praying for you as you heal!

Blessings....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie is right, you are truly a beautiful person.  What satan meant for evil in your life, God is bringing it to the good because you are ministering to many by your posts, yes...even from your hospital bed!
> 
> But...GOD!  He will not keep you in this state, but for His Glory, will He use this time to show the world that greater is He in you than he that is in the world!
> 
> ...



   But God!   Nice & Wavy   But God!

Precious Wavy, thank you for supporting our Little Sister.   I cried when I read her post because it then became a reality; this is far beyond a person sharing a post in a forum, but a reality that made me feel, as if I were right there beside her and feel what she was enduring.  

You and I are family outside of this forum and there are others here with whom we share a bond beyond written text.    This is not to say that we are not connected to our other Members here, for there is a love that has grown throughout the years we've been a part of each others here.    Our hearts embrace everyone, even with those at times of disagreements.   It's just life to disagree.   

The ooint is that Jynlnd's heart has opened this forum into a reality that cannot be denied.   The reality being, we are all real here, we are very real and there is real pain that needs the loving presence of God.   

Our 'star' of love is Jynlnd13; one who opens eyes ... a little wider .


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

....................................


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> But God!   @Nice & Wavy   But God!
> 
> Precious Wavy, thank you for supporting our Little Sister.   I cried when I read her post because it then became a reality; this is far beyond a person sharing a post in a forum, but a reality that made me feel, as if I were right there beside her and feel what she was enduring.
> 
> ...


Isn't it a blessing to be a blessing?  I just love it and that's what you do on a daily basis, Shimmie.  You are a refreshing part of the Christianity Forum!!!  You, Laela and so many others.

Thank you for your ministry!!!

Much love, always my sister


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Isn't it a blessing to be a blessing?  I just love it and that's what you do on a daily basis, Shimmie.  You are a refreshing part of the Christianity Forum!!!  You, Laela and so many others.
> 
> Thank you for your ministry!!!
> 
> Much love, always my sister



I love our Laela Rose.... :Rose:   

You too...   

Both of your hubbies are true men of God who love God and their wife.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> I love our @Laela Rose.... :Rose:
> 
> You too...
> 
> Both of your hubbies are true men of God who love God and their wife.


Thanks, sis!

I'm off to watch Iron Chef..then, I'm off to bed!

Have a wonderful, evening!


----------



## Laela (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I love you too Shimmie  That is the truth! My DH is trying his best to please Christ, nothing more.... Hope you ladies are having a refreshing Sunday! 





Shimmie said:


> I love our @Laela Rose.... :Rose:
> 
> You too...
> 
> Both of your hubbies are true men of God who love God and their wife.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Laela said:


> I love you too Shimmie  That is the truth! My DH is trying his best to please Christ, nothing more.... Hope you ladies are having a refreshing Sunday!



Awwww,    Thank you, Laela " :Rose: "

Hubbie is a man after God's own heart...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

I just want to say that I appreciate all the women of God who chose to keep the spirit of love in this thread, regardless of how the enemy (not speaking about anyone..we all know its the enemy who starts things) tried to throw a monkey wrench in here.  God is surely a God of love, peace, longsuffering, gentleness and goodness!  He desires that we all grow spiritually and that as a result, we become good stewards over what He gives to us...and that includes this forum.

May the Lord bless you and keep you, always...and give you the desires of your heart!

Always....

N&W


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Thank you Ms. Shimmie and Nice & Wavy for your words of encourgment and wisdom. And for pulling me back from that ledge when Satan gets ahold of me. God has placed us all in each other's lives for a reason and I truly thank him for that.  

I love you all.  

Jynlnd13  I'm keeping you in my prayers as well, as God will keep you in perfect peace as his will is done.  I also pray for your recovery and you're right, with his stripes we're all healed.  

Thank you for being a testament for us as to what God can do.

to everyone


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I just want to say that I appreciate all the women of God who chose to keep the spirit of love in this thread, regardless of how the enemy (not speaking about anyone..we all know its the enemy who starts things) tried to throw a monkey wrench in here.  God is surely a God of love, peace, longsuffering, gentleness and goodness!  He desires that we all grow spiritually and that as a result, we become good stewards over what He gives to us...and that includes this forum.
> 
> May the Lord bless you and keep you, always...and give you the desires of your heart!
> 
> ...



Amen ...    :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



makeupgirl said:


> Thank you Ms. Shimmie and Nice & Wavy for your words of encourgment and wisdom. And for pulling me back from that ledge when Satan gets ahold of me. God has placed us all in each other's lives for a reason and I truly thank him for that.
> 
> I love you all.
> 
> ...



Hey Sweetie Pie...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Jynlnd13...

A Huge   

for the lovely Ballerina...  :reddancer:

Thinking of you and praying for you each day.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

How did I miss this thread?  Thank you so much for sharing this wisdom.  I've taken something away from this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

loolalooh 

and thank you for bringing it back to the surface...


----------



## Laela (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Yeeeaaaaah.....  




Nice & Wavy said:


> Remember...does fighting, no matter what topic it’s over, bring anyone  to know Christ better? Or does it alienate people, and make them not  wish to listen, or participate in the conversation? I know this...I  don’t feel welcome in most of the conversations here. I do post on  occasion, *but usually only because I feel as though God led me to do  so...not because I feel accepted.*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Jynlnd13 said:


> .............................



I miss our sister Jynlnd13 

In Jesus' Name, I pray that all is going well and that we will hear from her soon.

    We love you Jynlnd...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

"Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........"


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> "Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


>


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


>



You 'always' startin' stuff...  






















And* all *with the love and the heart of God...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Shimmie said:


> You 'always' startin' stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...this is what happens to me when I get around people who love Jesus and aren't afraid to show it!

Some pastor friends of ours came to visit me and DH yesterday and we have been refreshed and renewed.  God sent them and it is so like Him....He is an ON TIME GOD!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Nice & Wavy said:


> ...this is what happens to me when I get around people who love Jesus and aren't afraid to show it!
> 
> Some pastor friends of ours came to visit me and DH yesterday and we have been refreshed and renewed.  God sent them and it is so like Him....He is an ON TIME GOD!!!



  Always on time...


----------



## Successfulmiss (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*

Nice & Wavy Thank you for this post...alot of times I don't post here because of the things Ive had well known members say in this board to me and it did come off passive aggressive. In the mornings, I come here for inspiration and you helped me to see that some of the things Ive been upset about arent  that bad when it comes to what we should be doing in Christ. Thank you so very much for this post. It's greatly appreciated and has helped me to stop being selfish in regards to my needs .


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Ok...I'm Going to Put This Out There For ALL of Us "Christians" to Read and Ponde*



Successfulmiss said:


> @Nice & Wavy Thank you for this post...alot of times I don't post here because of the things Ive had well known members say in this board to me and it did come off passive aggressive. In the mornings, I come here for inspiration and you helped me to see that some of the things Ive been upset about arent  that bad when it comes to what we should be doing in Christ. Thank you so very much for this post. It's greatly appreciated and has helped me to stop being selfish in regards to my needs .


Praise God, my sister!!!  It's so nice to see you here....keep coming...we need you here!!!

So much love for you....have a wonderful day!



N&W


----------

